# orange baboons ouch!!



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

just had a night in hospital due to bite from my little darling,posting this so you will know what to expect.NEXT ONE COULD BE YOU. while transfering my pterinochilus murinus [juvenile] from a small home to her new larger home without any warning or provocation as i tilted one box she jumped across new box and bit me on the index finger this is standard transfer done hundreds of times.this is what happened, absolute agony to finger,pulled out one fang with tweesers that was left behind,applied ice in tissue to finger [didnt help much] veins to back of hand visibly swelled followed by bruise like pain tracing vein up to shoulder.was advised go to hospital didnt need much prompting! was seen quickly when told what happened,but in cubicle with monitors and oxgenmask attached while staff got on internet and a toxic poisons unit in london for advise. was put on antibiotics ,during which time blood pressure and heartbeat went high, things leveled off over night ,but started getting random cramping to leg arm and neck muscles, pain to finger eased after around 5 hours still was numb 12 hrs later .home after 24 hrs still got pain to base of finger and cramping at present 28 hrs total so far .i am male 51 years 6ft 18 stone with no allergies.ive kept spiders many years and this is the only bite ive had. this is a post to act as a guide if it happens to you. im a big guy and this is what happened to me if you a girl or smaller guy result could be far worse...:blush:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

unlucky mate


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

*main thing is giving people info!*

as little is known regarding symptems on spider bites we have to find out the hard way and pass it on so you know what your taking on...update i am currently suffering headaches cramp to neck arms and legs.duration on cramping vareys .when hits you in thigh no good laying down i try to walk it off but bloody hurts while it lasts, no reliable info on how long ive got this for nice!:censor:


----------



## Matt Northampton (Dec 20, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon but its always interesting to hear how people react as I hear so many say its like a bee sting which is such a generalisation.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you very much for your post, very informative, and immensly beneficial.
Atleast now the hospital has witnessed a bite, and the toxic effects of this species, its a bit more information to the service. It'l hopefully benefit future bites.
Always good to be furthur informed of possible sequelae of a bite


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

i hear pockies are known for an extremely cramp loaded bite...

hope your doing alright.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow that really seemed to want a piece of you...especially leaving the fang behind as a souvenier (sp?). There really is no messing about with OBT's!!!

I'm far from an expert but from the very small amount i have read on T bites you seem to have had a decent one (in a bad way). That T must have given you a failry high amount of vemon...certainly no dry bite!!

Hope everything starts to ease off soon but keep us updated on how it progresses.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Hmm didnt know OBT's had severe bites. I knew they were old world but not this bad, imagine if it it was an adult that bit you.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

We always use a bigger box to rehouse our OBTs, even though they are only slings.

Take the little box, get your new box, put them in a big big box with the lid next to you, and unearth / nudge it with a pencil or large tongs to get it in the new box, if it charges you've got plenty of time to put the lid on, even though I doubt they'd be able to climb the sides of a large smooth plastic storage box.

If it does freak just leave it to find its own way into its new home and you're sorted lol

God knows what i'll do when they're adults, maybe i'll put them in their adult homes now!

I believe p. murinus are very fast growers from what ive read so maybe house it in a box a few sizes too large and see how you go.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

have you been taking photographic evidence?? would be interesting to see the physical symptoms around the bite area


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

thnx for the info.. i suppose u can never be too careful.. :blush:

and i hope u get over it soon..


----------



## StuartLee (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats not very nice to have happen, BTW tho.

Was it because your allergic to bee stings/ spider bites that this happened or was it the OBT stronger venom?


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Hope you're doing ok.

Thanks for posting this as I was thinking seriously about getting P. Murinas as my first spider. :flrt:

Of course, I was talked down and made a more sensible decision - but I have to admit that I really didn't take the venom as seriously as it obviously warrants.

: victory:

Tara xxx

p.s. Get well soon!


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

wow that sounds really nasty, thanks for the info a local rep shop tried to sell me one of those for my first spider lol, get well soon pal


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

oh dear got a baby of one of these atm, though its very calm atm, might rehouse it soon lol. hope you recover fully soon :2thumb:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

StuartLee said:


> Thats not very nice to have happen, BTW tho.
> 
> Was it because your allergic to bee stings/ spider bites that this happened or was it the OBT stronger venom?


If you are sensitive to bee stings, that doesnt mean you will be to spider bites.
The molecules are different, and do not cause allergic reaction par se.
Can cause a reaction but not an immune response disorder from what i read


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> If you are sensitive to bee stings, that doesnt mean you will be to spider bites.
> The molecules are different, and do not cause allergic reaction par se.
> Can cause a reaction but not an immune response disorder from what i read


I also believe their is a difference between species afaik.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> I also believe their is a difference between species afaik.


without a doubt, all the species toxins vary, even between Poecilotheria sp. there is significant differences. They all have the same basic mixture, but variations and different quantities of the substances, im sure its the same with pretty much all venomous animals.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

sounds nasty, i havent a hope in hell of getting one now ive told the OH about the bite.

hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

*stuart lee*

you missed the bit where i said i have no allergies then? lol i do hve pics on phone but not really anything to see,very disappointing considering:lol2:main thing that showed was brusing at base of finger running across hand ...anyway update is rough night due to cramps mainly neck calfs and one foot[which had me rolling around slapping my footdid hurt!]
got up this morning trying not to wake missus limped to bottom of bed got pants on as u do socks as u do [left calf hurting but not fully cramped] left leg into tracky bottoms ok... lifted right leg then aah cramp in calf and thigh lost balance fell back on bed cursing woke the wife looking at mad man rolling around bashing his leg.rest of day random cramping to legs mainly calfs and neck. this for me would be funny if it was someone else,but if reading this stops it happening to any one then great:mf_dribble:
thanks for your replies... allmost made it worth while:lol2:


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

I wonder if it can kill lesser people, in terms of size.

I'm 5'7"

Tara xxx


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

*dont recommend it*

im big an ugly she probably thought see you pal have that! but for you probably give you big kiss everyone go aww:lol2:


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

wishing u well!........ i think ill stick with my beardies.....lol


----------



## StuartLee (Jul 20, 2008)

andur said:


> you missed the bit where i said i have no allergies then?


 
Oh yer lol, sry. Was having drinky at the time and must have missed that bit


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

I was bitten by a Baboon at my dads while rescuing it from the cat. It didn't break the skin though it just seemed to pinch my finger. Didn't break the skin at all. Must have known it was being saved


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

scooby.ben said:


> I was bitten by a Baboon at my dads while *rescuing it from the cat*. It didn't break the skin though it just seemed to pinch my finger. Didn't break the skin at all. Must have known it was being saved


from this episode.. i wonder if u were saving it from the cat.. or the cat from it.. :hmm:

but i suppose it realised u were trying to help and prolly held back.. but good job... cats can be so vicious.. :lol2:


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Give one of them a miss ..stick to my c. rose..


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

jadeteacup said:


> from this episode.. i wonder if u were saving it from the cat.. or the cat from it.. :hmm:
> 
> but i suppose it realised u were trying to help and prolly held back.. but good job... cats can be so vicious.. :lol2:


 
Definately saving it from the cat. Megan is a good hunter. We've had Doves, Scorpions, Giant millipedes, a black mamba baby, skinks, gecko's and a Chameleon too  The house was full of rescue lizzards who sat and ate the night butterflys that used to swarm into the house.

Edit: My dad lives in Botswana by the way.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ouch!!! Scary, but very good of you to share your experience with us. I am worried about being bitten by any spider and your post reminds us to take care with them...

Hope you feel better soon, cramp is a truly awful thing :S


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Just rehoused ours lol, it was a bit jumpy coming out its burrow but its so heavily webbed that when it went back in, I picked up the piece of wood with tweezers and he was hanging on to the web underneath, so the piece of wood was moved into the faunarium with him attached lol


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

thanx for the heads up 
rehouse mine a while ago it got out and chased me for a min till i managed to get it into the half coke bottle i transfer them in 
was striking at anything that moved when i finally got it into its new(and final ) home
hope you better soon 
good post and good luck in the future :whistling2:


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

The fang was left behind??? Ive been keeping a LARGE collection of spiders with my Husband for about 6 years and Ive heard of a fair few bites(neither of us have been) but not one where the spider has left a fang. Is it alive still, a juvenille with such a large injury could loose a lot of hemolymph!

Do you have a long pair of 12" tweezers for transferring aggressive/defensive spiders? They generally prevent bites and if you do all your transferring in a bath(plug in) this can help also.


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Starshine Tara said:


> I wonder if it can kill lesser people, in terms of size.
> 
> I'm 5'7"
> 
> Tara xxx


There has been no recorded death from a tarantula bite.

UNLESS your a cat. Tarantula venom plus cats does not seem to mix well to those thinking the cat was going to do the spider harm.


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

*transfer*

had spider since it was size of a pea, grew on in bug tub , this was going to be her new home clip top box 10" long 6" wide 4" deep set up new box just gently tilted bug tub so she could walk into new home, she jumped across new box tagged me other end [had finger on lip of box] at know time did she show any signs of agitation. i pulled fang out with tweesers checked her when i got in from hospital .an she was dead! didnt like the taste lol.probably went into shock from losing fang?? anyway UPDATE...still getting cramps mainly calfs and neck, hands and toes fell like athritis stiff on knuckle joints,and mild headaches this is day 5:devil:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

It still baffles me how people dont wear thick gloves!! Haha i would, glad your ok tho, must have been scary stuff.
:2thumb:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> It still baffles me how people dont wear thick gloves!! Haha i would, glad your ok tho, must have been scary stuff.
> :2thumb:


i would never use thick gloves, they only inhibit your movements, and your ability to feel
Its much more risky for the spider to fumble them about on some thick gloves.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> i would never use thick gloves, they only inhibit your movements, and your ability to feel
> Its much more risky for the spider to fumble them about on some thick gloves.


Fair enuff...i just wont buy a OBT haha.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> Fair enuff...i just wont buy a OBT haha.


haha, either that or grease your arms up so they couldnt dream of gripping on


----------



## dragontel (Aug 12, 2008)

*would be a good idea*

if someone set up sticky to show lists of spiders with reactions to bites so there would be a guide, very little known on most and new spiders coming into trade be nice to know what could happen.and how treated:whip:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

dragontel said:


> if someone set up sticky to show lists of spiders with reactions to bites so there would be a guide, very little known on most and new spiders coming into trade be nice to know what could happen.and how treated:whip:


Theres a forum with bite reports. Some people can laugh off pokey bites while others are sent to hospital after bites from Chilie's. Theres no way of telling how you will react.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

dragontel said:


> if someone set up sticky to show lists of spiders with reactions to bites so there would be a guide, very little known on most and new spiders coming into trade be nice to know what could happen.and how treated:whip:


agreed, but bites are so infrequent that not much is ever known, especially for setting up a bite reaction sticky. + toxins react differently to everyone, some people im sure have been bitten by an OBT and hasd very little because of it, its down to the individual physiology


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

C_Strike said:


> agreed, but bites are so infrequent that not much is ever known, especially for setting up a bite reaction sticky. + toxins react differently to everyone, some people im sure have been bitten by an OBT and hasd very little because of it, its down to the individual physiology


I wonder if we can get a bite/sting report sub forum?


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Lucifus said:


> I wonder if we can get a bite/sting report sub forum?


I think thats a great idea but finding reports on bites is difficult enough on the internet as a whole never mind with a relatively small number of people here.

I did read an interesting thread a while back on pokie bites...im sure it was on that Arachnoboard (or something like that) site?

If one does get set up hopefully ill never have to contribute to it :lol2:


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

*still be worthwhile*

if it was done right could give general info on here would be good reference even allowing for reaction variations: victory:


----------



## dragontel (Aug 12, 2008)

*yeah*

could do a "hit" list [sorry] of best and worst:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

A general 'bite' list would be good, Stuart Douglas was bitten by one of his snakes a while back (I think it was a Mangrove), looked bloody painful! Good to know what people do after a bite, useful reference if nothing else. : victory:


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

*update*

well still getting random cramping, mainly legs,neck and lockjaw[this is great! you just go to yawn and whack pain in jaw]locks up solid great fun:devil:


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, your symptoms are quite severe compared to other people.

If you go on Arachnoboards they have a bite report forum:

Pterinochilus murnius - Arachnoboards


It is possible that you are Hyper Sensitive to Tarantula venom.


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

*abraxas*

thanks for the great link to arachnoboards, some bites were minor and some were worse made me feel alot better,just goes to show how symptons can vary. a few did give me a could laugh made and interesting read,thanks again :mf_dribble::notworthy:


----------



## andur (Apr 24, 2008)

*up*

cramps now odd occations, so looks like pretty much over it.whos next?:lol2:


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

*orange babboon bite*

sorry to hear about your bite mate very unucky, not to worry you but u could suffer the cramping feeling for yrs on n off least you have warned ppl of what happened and what to do but hopefully you never get bit again best of luck


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

If a juvy OBT did that to you, imagine getting hit by an adult king B ?
Don't even want to think anout it :devil:
paul


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Wow, your symptoms are quite severe compared to other people.
> 
> If you go on Arachnoboards they have a bite report forum:
> 
> ...


Might better if the mods set up a sub section so all bites could be reported.I am sure it would help everyone.Especially people buying their first spider who can then check out the effects if they get tagged.May stop new people getting baboons and pokies until they have experience.
Paul


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

right read the thread...

... one juvi OBT free to collector :whistling2:


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

Ouch, sounds bad :| !
I think ill avoid that T lol.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm still all for an OBT but damn your an unlucky bloke:gasp:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

P. murinus?

Beautiful Ts, used to have a big adult female.

That was a pain to rehouse lol


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

This thread is from Sep 2008! Wonder how he is now......


----------

